# My fine "59"



## STUPIDILLO (Dec 7, 2011)

This bike started as just a frame that I got on a trade. It has been a 4 year project. Parts came together from several bikes and swap meet finds.It has a '49' springer fork 7 chain guard, along with a red band Bendix 2 speed that I laced to a NOS rim. Tank was a $50 swap meet find. The bike ride like a dream and is a real head turner.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a '60 Hornet, very similar to yours, and it rides like a dream too. In fact, it's my favorite rider 
Darcie


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 8, 2011)

*Very nice*

Parade bike!


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Dec 9, 2011)

Not sure if the frame that I started with was a Wasp Or Hornet, as I started with just a bare frame. Parts came together a few at a time,and the bike went thru several transitions. I hope to get the fenders, chainguard, fork, and still to be added 9 hole rack, all bead blasted and powdercoated. At that piont I will probably call thing done.


----------



## MR D (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice assembly. Looks great! Nothing much beats a clean bike that rides smooth. I can't wait to see the finished product with Powder coat.


----------



## silvercreek (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 10, 2011)

Sweet, man...really sweet!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 10, 2011)

*fine   59*

is that a middle weight   frame  looks so good  i have a middle weight  frame i think ill do the  same  thank   u   for  your  responce  ahead of time  sharp   bikes     chucksoldbikes


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Dec 12, 2011)

Rims are middle weight, but frame can take ballooners as well. I think 1959 was kind of a transition year for Schwinn, from ballooner to middies.


----------



## Flavius1 (Dec 20, 2011)

It is really important to note that the use of the cycle should be base on the design of the cycle.
If the sitting plan is good then it is damn sure that the use of cycle will be comfortable from every respect.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 20, 2011)

*like it*

Great bike.  I was born in 59 too.


----------



## mruiz (Dec 20, 2011)

All Schwinn Wasp were balloon tire bikes, now when they change to Hevy Duti they went to Middleweight. I think around 1965.
 Mtch


----------

